
Mechanical television - mrb
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_television
======
lolc
Amazingly primitive technology.

My clunky pocket computer is not only capable of letting me read this info but
it also offers television and telephone services with which I can reach more
people than even lived in 1920. Anyway, have a few cat pictures to browse.

